# Time to Write series!



## Dalepenkala (Dec 29, 2014)

These are some new pens from our "Time To Write" series. Rather than posting a lot of indevidual pix I just kinda lined them up an took a quick shot of the dials.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 29, 2014)

Tick, tock... gorgeous collection. Great works presented here.


----------



## southernclay (Dec 29, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful, love the series name too. Great job, I need to find some high end dials to play with one day!


----------



## Sandsini (Dec 29, 2014)

Gorgeous pens, I love what you did with them. My only question is where in the heck did you come up with so many Frank Muller faces?

Cheers!


----------



## Rodnall (Dec 29, 2014)

It's about TIME you posted those! :biggrin: Great looking pens.


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 29, 2014)

looking at the bottom one I am green with envy.....I like that one.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Dec 29, 2014)

Gorgeous.


----------



## turncrazy43 (Dec 29, 2014)

Fantastic set of time pens. Second the questions of the source of the faces?
_____________________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## Dalepenkala (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks much guys! Much appreciated! I have a couple sources that I work with locally so I'm lucky that way!

Thanks!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Dec 29, 2014)

firewhatfire said:


> looking at the bottom one I am green with envy.....I like that one.



Yes! I love the green as well as the orange! They are very difficult to get!


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice going Dale. Really cool looking pens. Hope things are going well. 
BTW, Muller watch faces are on ebay for $300+.:biggrin:
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Dalepenkala (Dec 29, 2014)

its_virgil said:


> Nice going Dale. Really cool looking pens. Hope things are going well.
> BTW, Muller watch faces are on ebay for $300+.:biggrin:
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



Thanks much Don!  I have in the neiborhood of 12-15 mullers, half a dozen Rolex and Brietling dials in stock not to mention 3-4 dozen other dials. Omega, tags, longings, ext... I'm always buying dials when ever I have some money and can get the dials at a halfways decent price.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 29, 2014)

Awesome pens.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks Jim!


----------



## MikeL (Jan 3, 2015)

Looks like hours and hours of work. Really nice looking.


----------



## socdad (Jan 3, 2015)

Beautiful work, as always ...


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jan 3, 2015)

MikeL said:


> Looks like hours and hours of work. Really nice looking.



You are right Mike!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jan 3, 2015)

socdad said:


> Beautiful work, as always ...



Thanks Mike!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jan 7, 2015)

It's been a while since I have looked here. I have some catching up to do. These are awesome Dale. Wow..


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jan 7, 2015)

mikespenturningz said:


> It's been a while since I have looked here. I have some catching up to do. These are awesome Dale. Wow..



Thanks much Mike!


----------



## plano_harry (Jan 9, 2015)

As usual Dale, those are beautiful pens!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jan 10, 2015)

plano_harry said:


> As usual Dale, those are beautiful pens!



Thank you Harry!


----------



## elkhorn (Jan 11, 2015)

Great job as usual, Dale!  They look great.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jan 12, 2015)

elkhorn said:


> Great job as usual, Dale!  They look great.



Thanks John!


----------



## Marko50 (Jan 12, 2015)

*A true delight!*

Dale, my eyes have now suffered damage due to the brilliance of your watch parts pen. There is no word in the English vocabulary, especially mine, that can explain how amazing these pieces of art work and craftsmanship are. What a joy to look at!

Please keep up the great work and never be bashful about posting! I think it's fair to say we all enjoy your work!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jan 12, 2015)

Marko50 said:


> Dale, my eyes have now suffered damage due to the brilliance of your watch parts pen. There is no word in the English vocabulary, especially mine, that can explain how amazing these pieces of art work and craftsmanship are. What a joy to look at!
> 
> Please keep up the great work and never be bashful about posting! I think it's fair to say we all enjoy your work!



Thank you Mark! It's much appreciated!


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jan 13, 2015)

A truly stunning  group of pens. Top notch work.


----------



## Nikitas (Jan 13, 2015)

Just WOW!! I really like that set of pens! I have one question...When I CA over parts and then cast, I get a shiny reflection where the CA is and am not sure how to get rid of it. What am I doing wrong?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jan 13, 2015)

Nikitas said:


> Just WOW!! I really like that set of pens! I have one question...When I CA over parts and then cast, I get a shiny reflection where the CA is and am not sure how to get rid of it. What am I doing wrong?!?!?!?!?



Thank you Brian. Not sure what you mean by ca over the parts means. These are all cast in resin.


----------



## Nikitas (Jan 14, 2015)

When I glue the parts to the tube and then cast I get shiny spots where the glue is under the resin...


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jan 19, 2015)

After seeing these at Philly Dale I think you have a real winner here. Just beautiful.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jan 19, 2015)

mikespenturningz said:


> After seeing these at Philly Dale I think you have a real winner here. Just beautiful.



Thank you Mike! Great to meet you and Gail finaly! Your pens were Awsome looking too! I seen you were busy so the customers felt the same way about your pens!

Now on to Baltimore!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jan 19, 2015)

I am planning to go to Baltimore and see how that show is. It was real eyeopener going to one of these shows that is for sure. Your watch part pens sure drew allot of attention.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jan 20, 2015)

mikespenturningz said:


> I am planning to go to Baltimore and see how that show is. It was real eyeopener going to one of these shows that is for sure. Your watch part pens sure drew allot of attention.



Yes the shows are very interesting to go to. Hopefully the weather is better there than in Philly. I no the weather on Sunday had an effect on the Sunday attendance!

Bob and I will be going together to the Baltimore show.

We'll see ya there!


----------

